# ear mites?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

last couple of weeks Dre has been randomly shaking his head and scratching at his ear.. today it seemed worse so i looked in his ear and its got dried blood in there.. or dark reddish brown crusties.. was reading up online and the symptoms describe ear mites... it doesnt smell at all so i'm thinking its not an ear infection...

thoughts?

suggestions on ear mite medication?


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

More than likely its a yeast infection. Dogs rarely get ear mites and its usually puppies that have been kept outside. Unless your dog cuddles with cats or other dogs I can almost guarantee you its not mites. Needs a good ear flush twice a week and maybe some ointment from the vet. Unless he has somehow injured the inside of the ear, the brown junk you're seeing is probably yeast and bacteria.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive already cleaned his ear or i would have posted a pic, but it looked just like this but more inside his ear


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Ear infection. What did you clean it out with? You really don't want to use peroxide or vinegar.. I suggest a vet visit to get it treated properly and heal up quicker. Be very careful not to get water in the ears when bathing. That'll def do it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ear infections are usually accompanied by a foul odor. If it doesn't smell I would think it wouldn't be an ear infection. Is it in just one ear or both?


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Ear infections are usually accompanied by a foul odor. If it doesn't smell I would think it wouldn't be an ear infection. Is it in just one ear or both?


Often but not always. Especially if its more cocci than yeast and if she caught it early it might not really smell. It could just be dirty ears too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Ear infections are usually accompanied by a foul odor. If it doesn't smell I would think it wouldn't be an ear infection. Is it in just one ear or both?


Slayer had an AWFUL ear infection several months ago. My first thought was mites because it doesn't have a smell like people normally say. Well it turned out it was a yeast infection in his ear not mites. It didnt stink but it was disgusting. He had to be on 14 days of ear drops and some antibiotics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thats ear mites, i've seen it several times, we keep some powder on hand.
i'd soak a clean rag in peroxide and clean his ears out good then dry them with a clean rag, then apply powder.

thats right tho, out side dogs can get them easier than an inside dog.
you can usally get the powder at a feed supply store. its relatively inexspenive under $10

i believe that will take care of the problem, if not, you wont have ear mites and didnt cost to much to find out.

next might be a vet trip for some antibiotics or some else. we work with our vet enuf to where we can call up and ask for stuff then just go pick it up and dont get hit with an office visit charge.

good luck tho,


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I used a dry cotton swab and lightly wiped his ear clean


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

This is what's left


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Getting out the dog bible. Ill be back in a bit with some info for ya.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Honestly, its NOT mites. I promise you lol I see literally 5 of these a day. Especially if those are cropped ears.. they get dirty and that crap turns to infection. I hope you can get to your vet and get proper meds. Please don't listen to some ppl on here when it comes to medical questions........ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

K here's a few pages from the book




























Let me know if its too hard to read ill type it out k.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I can read it Krystal, thanks.... 
Ear infections cause irritation all the time usually dont they... he only seems to shake his head when he stands up, scratches... shakes his head again


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm I'm not sure. I'd think if he had mites he'd have his foot in there non stop scratching. Although I had a cat with ear mites once and it didn't bother him till he got up and moved around


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

No it does not cause irritation all the time! Usually after you mess with it it will start itching

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If a dog has ear mites it looks like coffee grounds in their ear. It's not really all that common anymore. Most likely just an infection of some kind. Zymox can be picked up at most pet stores and would probably help. If it gets really bad, hit the vet for the "special" solution that only they can give you.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

not all the time, first thing you need to do is consider the source of where your info is coming from.

when you decide to take to the vet, he probly will give you the oil for mites.

like i've said before, i've been around the apbt's for over 30yrs now.
before that, i grew up with short legged beagles [rabbit dogs].

but you get the ones with 10yrs or under experience, the ones you cant tell anything to. they're the ones that ruin it for the ones looking for a mentor.

nobody wants to just waste their breath.

but no matter what its shows how much you care about your dog to get on a public forum and ask questions. big UPS to you for doing that.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

surfer said:


> not all the time, first thing you need to do is consider the source of where your info is coming from.
> 
> when you decide to take to the vet, he probly will give you the oil for mites.
> 
> ...


Yes. Please consider your sources!! Being "old school" and being around the breed for 30 years does NOT make you educated on current medical issues. I'm sorry but things change constantly and I'm going to trust my vet as a mentor before some old dude that imposes his views on people that disagree.

Dogs that are well taken care of DO NOT randomly get ear mites!!! It just doesn't freaking happen!! The mites have to be introduced thru DIRECT CONTACT with another infested dog OR more commonly a cat! So, surfer, if back in your day you dealt with tons of cases of ear mites then you must've had some dirty ass outdoor only dogs that never got their ears flushed properly. I wish we could put money on this situation and have this person take the dog in and get an ear cytology done just so I can prove to you THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW EVERYTHING. 

Btw I am an RVT and have worked with more veterinarians than I can count! Been doing it for many years and have experienced more than I could ever share. Therefore I do think that my opinion is valuable and often times correct.

[/rant]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

TAKE IT EASY DOWN LIKE DISCO 

didnt say anything bout back in the day, i'm talking last summer we had a couple of the dogsd get ear mites, and it was taken care of, whats the big deal??????????????

as far as living conditions, yes they live outside on an axle and chain set-up. if they are living in squaller like you say, why do we always get praises from anyone who sees our set-ups or our dogs????????????????

the only thing i got to say about you working with more vets than i can count, that just tells me you couldnt keep a job...............................

my vet for the last 30yrs is the president of the humane so. for the eastern part of N.C. now dont you think if he saw something wrong with the way our dogs are being housed or their condition he wouldnt say something????????????????

and no i dont think i'm right on everything, i have opinions, but i love learning more and more about this breed. thats why i said consider the source, sorry if it touched a nerve


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

downlikedisco said:


> Yes. Please consider your sources!! Being "old school" and being around the breed for 30 years does NOT make you educated on current medical issues. I'm sorry but things change constantly and I'm going to trust my vet as a mentor before some old dude that imposes his views on people that disagree.
> 
> Dogs that are well taken care of DO NOT randomly get ear mites!!! It just doesn't freaking happen!! The mites have to be introduced thru DIRECT CONTACT with another infested dog OR more commonly a cat! So, surfer, if back in your day you dealt with tons of cases of ear mites then you must've had some dirty ass outdoor only dogs that never got their ears flushed properly. I wish we could put money on this situation and have this person take the dog in and get an ear cytology done just so I can prove to you THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...


I'm not taking sides as I've already stated my opinion on the case. I will say though that not all Vet Techs no what they are talking about. A lot of them try to cram beliefs down people's throats but they don't always know what they are talking about. I guess it's the same as nurse practitioners who often feel they have to prove themselves and act like drs when that isn't the case. If you wouldn't down talk people and just say I respectfully agree to disagree I think you would get farther. I will also say that I take really good care of my dogs but I have had one come up with mites. Mind you that is only 1 out of ALL the dogs I've had my whole life. But it has happened.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

surfer said:


> TAKE IT EASY DOWN LIKE DISCO
> 
> didnt say anything bout back in the day, i'm talking last summer we had a couple of the dogsd get ear mites, and it was taken care of, whats the big deal??????????????
> 
> ...


Ok well I've never seen your dogs so you're right I wouldn't know. But oh believe me I can keep a job! Its the vets that come and go. Sometimes they come to fill in when our doc is out. It hits a nerve when ppl say they know better than a vet would that went to school for 12 years.........

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I'm not taking sides as I've already stated my opinion on the case. I will say though that not all Vet Techs no what they are talking about. A lot of them try to cram beliefs down people's throats but they don't always know what they are talking about. I guess it's the same as nurse practitioners who often feel they have to prove themselves and act like drs when that isn't the case. If you wouldn't down talk people and just say I respectfully agree to disagree I think you would get farther. I will also say that I take really good care of my dogs but I have had one come up with mites. Mind you that is only 1 out of ALL the dogs I've had my whole life. But it has happened.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yea and I totally agree with you. That rant was meant for surfer only really sorry if I came off like a freaking nut job but things he says really irk me and him and I have been our rounds in the past already. I really didn't mean to come off as I know it all cuz really if you knew me in person you would know I'm not like that  I'm sure 99% of people on here take really good care of their dogs, I don't doubt that in the least.

So again.. sorry sorry sorry if I came off like a b!tch I'm not really that crazy  or am I....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

downlikedisco said:


> Oh yea and I totally agree with you. That rant was meant for surfer only really sorry if I came off like a freaking nut job but things he says really irk me and him and I have been our rounds in the past already. I really didn't mean to come off as I know it all cuz really if you knew me in person you would know I'm not like that  I'm sure 99% of people on here take really good care of their dogs, I don't doubt that in the least.
> 
> So again.. sorry sorry sorry if I came off like a b!tch I'm not really that crazy  or am I....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wasn't meaning you in particular just saying at a certain point stereo types begin. I do my best not to stereotype anybody but I've had my share of rude know it all vet techs to deal with as well as nurse practitioners. I've been lucky enough this go around to find a vet as well as vet techs that I get along really well with and I think they know their stuff. I'm not judging you I'm just saying what people may be thinking. I TOTALLY understand getting fed up with a person and getting annoyed but a lot of times it's best to just let them argue with themselves or let them give their opinion and then give yours. A lot of times people can pick out the more educated answer. If they can't then you may not have been able to reach them anyway lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I wasn't meaning you in particular just saying at a certain point stereo types begin. I do my best not to stereotype anybody but I've had my share of rude know it all vet techs to deal with as well as nurse practitioners. I've been lucky enough this go around to find a vet as well as vet techs that I get along really well with and I think they know their stuff. I'm not judging you I'm just saying what people may be thinking. I TOTALLY understand getting fed up with a person and getting annoyed but a lot of times it's best to just let them argue with themselves or let them give their opinion and then give yours. A lot of times people can pick out the more educated answer. If they can't then you may not have been able to reach them anyway lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Truth. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Im gonna just keep the ear flushed and clean... treat it as a yeast infection

Seems he enjoys me rubbing his ear.. so its not painful, just itches it appears


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's really interesting you guys mentioned cats. The only dogs were ever had get ear mites are the ones who play and cuddle with the cats.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What's wrong with cleaning ear with peroxide mix? Kinda confused since almost all ear cleaning products have that in it. Including what vets have given.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26478-how-treat-ear-infections-home.html

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

well i dont know how everything went haywire, 
but, yes i have opinions on the dogs, i've had my hands on at 16 dogs at the time for over 30yrs.
i own close to 2 grand in literature on the apbt, specializing in one breed not all different kinds of animals like a vet.

and dont get me wrong i've made some very costly mistakes, but i hoped i learned from them.

the one thing i did learn from the old timers before me was learn as much medical knowledge as you can. so i bought some vet books, and i believe i've seen where some reffered to 'the bible'[if you dont know what that is get someone else to tell you].

those books were given to me years ago.

we've got them down to maintenence, we keep a clean yard, i just changed out 14 barrels of straw to 14 barrels of cedar chips, our whole yard has been plumbed for easy water access.

but things happen and we run across things that we need a vet for, but we try to keep that to a minimum.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thank you ames, 

thats all i said, was soak a clean rag in peroxide clean the ear out, but what i did say was i would go the $10 route first, then if that didnt work think about a trip to the vet.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Well... gave Dre a little scratch behind the ear and it made it itch like crazy... kinda how ear mites are described... when they get disturbed they make the ear itch even more... he shook his head pretty good and this came flying out onto my bed... looks like wet coffee grounds


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

its no big deal, its easy to take care of, a feed supply place sells the med. under $10. just clean it out pretty good first. take your time with him, because i believe now he might not like what your gonna do, but hey, he's your baby treat him as such. 

good luck

oh yea, thanks for coming up here and posting that, after i was crucified for even suggesting mites.
you didnt have to do that. so thanks


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was starting to lean towards it being an infection because he doesnt cuddle with any dog other than Daisy and it isnt all that much really and zero cats.. but coffee ground looking stuff in the ear is related to mites so i'm leaning back that way... cheaper to treat and if its not mites, then i'm only out a few bucks


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

smart thinkin...........................

but what i'd like for you to do is re-read what you just posted then read what is right under it.

kind of surprized me.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

the never argue with an idiot thing?? not sure if thats directed towards me because i havent argued with anyone in here.. i'm just taking in the the suggestions so my boy Dre isnt in pain or discomfort...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

no no no, it just struck me funny, because i believed ya'll thought i was the idiot for even suggesting mites, and more than likely, it turns out i'm right.

now were back to consider the source............. i must of been a pretty good source...............


its all in fun anyway


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lol.. i was under the impression it was mites all along.. 

i looked up ear yeast infection, ear infection and ear mites.. all the signs point to the mites

no funky odor
really gets itchy when messed with
chunky black/brown/red junk in ear

time to make a run to the Feed store and pickup and ear wash and some mite medis.. its usually way cheaper than the pet stores


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

surfer said:


> no no no, it just struck me funny, because i believed ya'll thought i was the idiot for even suggesting mites, and more than likely, it turns out i'm right.
> 
> now were back to consider the source............. i must of been a pretty good source...............
> 
> its all in fun anyway


Its not mites. Y'all have just never seen enough ear infections to know what they can look like. But go ahead n spend money on mite medicine and when you're still having the problem a month from now then maybe you'll reconsider. Make sure you get mite meds with ivermectin and repeat two weeks apart just to be sure 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Im not completely ruling out an infection... if i can treat for mites fairly cheaply, why not? If it doesnt clear it up im not out much and i will know for certain its an infection and ill get him some cephalexin


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

oh down with disco is hanging on gamely isnt she?
if your gonna have game dogs you better be game yourself then.

but whatever it is , i think your going about it the right way, if you dont use all the med up if you do run across ear mites you already have the med on hand.

hang in there dwd, somebody will come up with an ear infection

tell us this then, what do you think could've gave her dog an ear infection? 
when she reads your answer she'll know then its mites


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Fyi... im not a she...lol


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

ooopsssssssss...............................


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cEElint said:


> Im not completely ruling out an infection... if i can treat for mites fairly cheaply, why not? If it doesnt clear it up im not out much and i will know for certain its an infection and ill get him some cephalexin


exactly! Why put potentially unnecessary medicine into your dog. Vets are like Doctors in that way sometimes and need you to spend send spend when there could be an easy solution that doesn't possibly poison your dog in the process. Steroids and antibiotics are the answer 100% of the time when a simple cleaning solution might take care of the problem and wont harm the dog to try out first to see if they are actually needing stronger meds. I am all for medicating when necessary and going to a vet, but not as a first resort when its not an emergency.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm just saying my dog had a yeast infection in his ear. It didnt stink at all and it was full of black yucky junk. It was most definitely not mites. Now I'm not saying anybody is wrong or right and I have NO loyalties to anybody about the subject...I'm just saying 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

cEElint said:


> Im not completely ruling out an infection... if i can treat for mites fairly cheaply, why not? If it doesnt clear it up im not out much and i will know for certain its an infection and ill get him some cephalexin


Good thinking. But cephalexin will not clear up a yeast infection you need an antifungal  a good flush is probably your best bet no matter the diagnosis.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

COME ON OVER DWD, sometimes we make mistakes thats why its best to stay humble, because when you got to eat crow, it dosent taste so bad....................

princess said hers was an infection and the ear was full of black tarry stuff, dont sound or look like what i saw, just sayin...................

but no matter, i still believe if they sell the med over the counter then with a little knowledge it can be treated a home, and save a bunch of money.

but you work for a vet so you got to be a money grubber for the vet thats how you get paid, i understand that


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

surfer said:


> oh down with disco is hanging on gamely isnt she?
> if your gonna have game dogs you better be game yourself then.
> 
> but whatever it is , i think your going about it the right way, if you dont use all the med up if you do run across ear mites you already have the med on hand.
> ...


Surfer I find you hilarious just so you know. I can't take you seriously when you can't even properly read my screen name. If you need me to tell you what causes ear infections then I feel sorry for anyone that takes your advice EVER. Do me a favor and don't even reply to this because I really don't give a crap what you have to say.  k thanks bye

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

surfer said:


> COME ON OVER DWD, sometimes we make mistakes thats why its best to stay humble, because when you got to eat crow, it dosent taste so bad....................
> 
> princess said hers was an infection and the ear was full of black tarry stuff, dont sound or look like what i saw, just sayin...................
> 
> ...


Lmfao yea I'm a money grubber thats why my clinic is the only one in the area that does charity work and helps ppl that actually care about their pets. At least I have a job.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

dude, you'll see you hang around long enuf and you'll see a little humility goes a long way.
but at your age you cant or dont understand that.
if you dont learn that then you'll never make any progress with the dogs, because no one wants to be around a know it all.

all i ever said was consider the source, and now your just proving how much you dont know.

as far as work i moved out on my own THE DAY i turned 16yrs old and havent had to move back with my parents since.

now i'm almost 60 and hav never been with out a job, now i work for myself, i do like i want when i want, i've put the time in...................... have you?????????????????


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

surfer said:


> dude, you'll see you hang around long enuf and you'll see a little humility goes a long way.
> but at your age you cant or dont understand that.
> if you dont learn that then you'll never make any progress with the dogs, because no one wants to be around a know it all.
> 
> ...


You do not know me therefore have no right to think you can judge my character. But you are damn right about one thing and thats no one wants to be around a know it all. And you consistently show your ass in every single post you make by saying how much smarter u are how much more experienced u are in a very rude way and put ppl down that disagree with you when u have no right. Just cuz you are older does not make you wiser especially a judgemental jerk like you. But I'm sure you just like to hear yourself talk, I've heard thats the beginning stages of dementia.. So I'll let u slide on account of your impending disability. And the fact that I can't really say what I want to you otherwise I'd get banned. Get the f over yourself tho dude. You are not special.

Is there a way for me to block this guy so I dont have to see his posts?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Pickles anyone?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Pickles anyone?


FRIED PICKLES!!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Pickles anyone?


Lmao I just about died laughing  you're always there to bring the pickles in lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> FRIED PICKLES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm send some my way! Do many pickle posts, I'm making some this weekend dangit! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

The stuff that came out of his ear was like wet coffee grounds.... either way an ear flush is in order... it may reveal things i cant see now because of the gunk


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Do mites cause wounds in the ear?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

This was entertaining and the pickle thing was hilarious. haha!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

downlikedisco said:


> Is there a way for me to block this guy so I dont have to see his posts?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought there was but I'm not finding it. Ill let you know...


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

cEElint said:


> Do mites cause wounds in the ear?


I think usually if there is wounds they are mostly self inflicted from scratching

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

downlikedisco said:


> Is there a way for me to block this guy so I dont have to see his posts?


Grow up! No one forces you to read or respond to anyone here. If you don't like him DON'T READ HIS POSTS! :stick:


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Grow up! No one forces you to read or respond to anyone here. If you don't like him DON'T READ HIS POSTS! :stick:


Wow seriously? I've experienced nothing but rudeness since joining from a large majority of members here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jabberwock (Apr 5, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> FRIED PICKLES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had my first deep fried pickles two weeks ago. AWESOME! By the way this picture is making me drool more then my dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jabberwock said:


> Had my first deep fried pickles two weeks ago. AWESOME! By the way this picture is making me drool more then my dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fried pickles are the best! I'm hungry now lol. Drool away 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

cheese and crackers!:hammer: jus hep the guy and quit all the bull stuff.DLD i think u really fired the first shot,then it snowballed from thar.jus yall member its a f !n keyboard! who cares.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

welder said:


> cheese and crackers!:hammer: jus hep the guy and quit all the bull stuff.DLD i think u really fired the first shot,then it snowballed from thar.jus yall member its a f !n keyboard! who cares.


Maybe I did this go around but surfer has been extremely rude since my very first post. Not only that, a lot of ppl talk so much shit to anyone that has a diff opinion.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

downlikedisco said:


> Maybe I did this go around but surfer has been extremely rude since my very first post. *Not only that, a lot of ppl talk so much shit to anyone that has a diff opinion.
> *


Huh..Really? Kinda like you will not chill out when people don't agree with what you are saying in this thread. Pot calling the kettle black eh?

No one makes you read or respond to anyone else. People are rude? Well that's life get over it. I really get tired of listening to people whine and complain because others don't act like they want them to. This is a public forum and it is not a preschool where everyone is talking all sweet and nice to each other. These are adults who have opinions and the right to speak (type) those opinions. So again GROW UP.

If you don't like sufer DON'T READ HIS POSTS! OMG someone posted words


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*banana*

Banana does not approve.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

downlikedisco said:


> Maybe I did this go around but surfer has been extremely rude since my very first post. Not only that, a lot of ppl talk so much shit to anyone that has a diff opinion.


 agreed but remember,its a key board.1 of my goals is to piss folks off jus cause they r irritating,and i'm good at but at the end of the day its still a keyboard and you can slap hell outta it but we wont feel a thing.take time to make your point an move on cause if you hang around lookin for a snake guess what?you git bit.if who shot jon dont like your advise so fn what.me on the other hand can stir the poop wid da best of'm.take care.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Huh..Really? Kinda like you will not chill out when people don't agree with what you are saying in this thread. Pot calling the kettle black eh?
> 
> No one makes you read or respond to anyone else. People are rude? Well that's life get over it. I really get tired of listening to people whine and complain because others don't act like they want them to. This is a public forum and it is not a preschool where everyone is talking all sweet and nice to each other. These are adults who have opinions and the right to speak (type) those opinions. So again GROW UP.
> 
> If you don't like sufer DON'T READ HIS POSTS! OMG someone posted words


I only had a problem with ONE PERSON because I dont appreciate being judged and talked down upon when you don't even know me! And I have a right to express my disapproval just as you have a right to express your opinion. I am not a child. Its sad that "adults" need to make themselves feel smart and important by talking shit over the internet.

So f**k you and your piece of shit forum. 
I'm pretty damn sure the rules state no bashing no rude talking and no cussing. So f**king ban me cuz y'all smart asses can't even follow the rules yourselves. F**king preschoolers damn. I bet half y'all do so much f**ked up shit to your dogs that you'd never even admit it on here for fear of what ppl would think.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

downlikedisco said:


> I only had a problem with ONE PERSON because I dont appreciate being judged and talked down upon when you don't even know me! And I have a right to express my disapproval just as you have a right to express your opinion. I am not a child. Its sad that "adults" need to make themselves feel smart and important by talking shit over the internet.
> 
> So f*** you and your piece of shit forum.
> I'm pretty damn sure the rules state no bashing no rude talking and no cussing. So f**king ban me cuz y'all smart asses can't even follow the rules yourselves. F**king preschoolers damn. I bet half y'all do so much f**ked up shit to your dogs that you'd never even admit it on here for fear of what ppl would think.


Awww someone's feelings get hurt? You think you have a right to express your disapproval and opinions, but no one else does so you can take your cry baby ass somewhere else 

Also no one here bashed you or broke any rules, you were told to GROW UP because you want to whine and cry like a little bitch because people didn't agree with you.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

:rofl::woof::flush::clap:


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

You guys all need to just chill out....all disco was trying to say was that he/she does not appreciate all the geniuses on this forum spewing out their bro-science. Everyone has an opinion and their own set of knowledge yes, whether it be right or wrong people need to stop being so "clicky" just because you've been on the "forum longer". This isn't high school although judging by people's vocabulary and demeanor, I'm betting there are quite a few peeps on here that didn't graduate.

In the same, it seems the majority of the members on this site are female. So possibly they are all cycling together  Get it? Just an observation.

Lotta e-thugs on here, just sayin'. I myself am very opinionated yes, and I'm open to hearing what others have to say but when it constantly turns into these clicky little bandwagon threads (you know who you are) it's pointless to have new members join.

My 2c


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

We be like wireless routers. Syncing up with each other and stuffs! Got our network going on! Don't hate!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> We be like wireless routers. Syncing up with each other and stuffs! Got our network going on! Don't hate!


Hehe:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luna-Blue said:


> You guys all need to just chill out....all disco was trying to say was that he/she does not appreciate all the geniuses on this forum spewing out their bro-science.


Oh ok, so everyone should have just accepted his words in this thread and no one can disagree? Yeah got it. He threw a fit because people didn't like his opinion and gave other opinions.



Luna-Blue said:


> Lotta e-thugs on here, just sayin'. I myself am very opinionated yes, and I'm open to hearing what others have to say but when it constantly turns into these *clicky little bandwagon threads (you know who you are) it's pointless to have new members join.*


Wow you know so much about this forum! BTW his cry baby fit was with a NEW MEMBER........:hammer:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG Holly I luv ya!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Oh ok, so everyone should have just accepted his words in this thread and no one can disagree? Yeah got it. He threw a fit because people didn't like his opinion and gave other opinions.


Absolutely not. Take what he says however you want. He works in the field and seems to know quite a bit though (I'd say more than every person on this thread)  He didn't throw a fit, it seems he was just frustrated (as I was in my spay thread) with the feedback he was getting by sharing his FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE (> bro-science and hear-say)

If anything, you all should be taking his advise.



American_Pit13 said:


> Wow you know so much about this forum! BTW most of the members in this thread are new members........:hammer:


No I don't...which is looking to be a good thing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luna-Blue said:


> Absolutely not. Take what he says whoever you want. He works in the field and seems to know quite a bit though (I'd say more than every person on this thread)  He didn't throw a fit, it seems he was just frustrated (as I was in my spay thread) with the feedback he was getting by sharing his FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE (> bro-science and hear-say)


Please tell me what you know about the people in this thread that makes his advice correct over theirs? So you think when MR. Vet Tech comes in that's it no one else can offer their opinion? That's not how it works. I cringe even thinking about all the BS I have heard come from Vet Techs who think they are vets and think they know more than people who have hands on experience with dogs for 12-30 YEARS.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Please tell me what you know about the people in this thread that makes his advice correct over theirs?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but no one said that they work in the vet industry nor had first hand experience with ear mites DAILY did they?

Let's not argue here.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luna-Blue said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but no one said that they work in the vet industry nor had first hand experience with ear mites DAILY did they?


That is his experience, you didn't answer my question. What do you know about these people to know their advice is not equal? Do you know what Vet Tech do?

I am also not arguing I am talking, if you think these members are not credible please fill me in on what you know of their experience to say that they don't know as much as a vet tech.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Please tell me what you know about the people in this thread that makes his advice correct over theirs? So you think when MR. Vet Tech comes in that's it no one else can offer their opinion? That's not how it works. I cringe even thinking about all the BS I have heard come from Vet Techs who think they are vets and think they know more than people who have hands on experience with dogs for 12-30 YEARS.


I know nothing about the people in this thread...only what they have shared. In saying that, "Mr Vet Tech" stated his occupation...which to me, gives him more validity than others. Vet tech or vet...healthcare is constantly changing and I'd take a CURRENT healthcare provider over an "old school" experienced breeder or whatever...times a change.



American_Pit13 said:


> That is his experience, you didn't answer my question. What do you know about these people to know their advice is not equal? Do you know what Vet Tech do?
> 
> I am also not arguing I am talking, if you think these members are not credible please fill me in on what you know of their experience to say that they don't know as much as a vet tech.


Again, I only know what people have stated in the thread....and it seems "My Vet Tech" is the only one with daily firsthand experience.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys... thanks for crapping in your hand and smearing it all over my thread. Lol

What the hell happened in here? Looks like a bomb went off... i was like cool, more replies... then all i saw was bananas and shit..lol


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

cEElint said:


> Hey guys... thanks for crapping in your hand and smearing it all over my thread. Lol
> 
> What the hell happened in here? Looks like a bomb went off... i was like cool, more replies... then all i saw was bananas and shit..lol


And Pickles!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

My response is for Luna Blue. Im just kinda curious why u felt like u had to come in here and throw ur 2 cents around. Come in and contribute nothing to Clint's original topic but instead call everyone stupid. If u don't like it here then leave. Don't sling shit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> My response is for Luna Blue. Im just kinda curious why u felt like u had to come in here and throw ur 2 cents around. Come in and contribute nothing to Clint's original topic but instead call everyone stupid. If u don't like it here then leave. Don't sling shit.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Obviously ignorance does not sit well with me.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BullyGal said:


> And Pickles!!!!


sneaky ones! lol


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

But seriously. We care about the original topic. Was just trying to break up the bickering with pickles lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright this is done with, member banned, Luna has nothing to do with this thread, back on topic.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BullyGal said:


> But seriously. We care about the original topic. Was just trying to break up the bickering with pickles lol.


And bananas...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

are you kiddin me????
if you cant come on a public forum and discuss an issue

the its not the issue, its you acting like a child.

i'm sure things change in the medical field with animals.
but ear mites are ear mites and they've been around a long time.

now how bout this for a kicker,
once you get the ears cleaned out, you can take a semi-wet rag thats been soaked in kerosene and that will do the same thing as the med to get rid of ear mites. 

i'm from the country, we might do things a little different but we end up with the same results.

like bleach on poison ivy.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

surfer said:


> are you kiddin me????
> if you cant come on a public forum and discuss an issue
> 
> the its not the issue, its you acting like a child.
> ...


Just curious...who are you talking to?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Who cares? Drop it or take it to pm... just keep the bullshit outta here


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> last couple of weeks Dre has been randomly shaking his head and scratching at his ear.. today it seemed worse so i looked in his ear and its got dried blood in there.. or dark reddish brown crusties.. was reading up online and the symptoms describe ear mites... it doesnt smell at all so i'm thinking its not an ear infection...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> suggestions on ear mite medication?


 I heard this thread was a mess so I'm not even going to read through all the BS and BS advice. It sounds like an ear infection, ear mites are more of a cat problem not a dog problem. Ear mites are small red mites you can see.

The best thing is too is go to the vet and get some Mometamax which is for ear infections. I have tried the home remedy with vinegar, alcohol, and peroxide and that alone has not cured them.

Venom just got over an ear infection this last week. You need a ear wash to clean the ear out and balance the PH of the ear. I have used a modified version of the wash I described earlier. I do not use the Peroxide anymore in the wash as it was irritating the ear and making it worse. This last time I also cut out the alcohol. I just used like 3/4 apple cider vinegar and 1/4 water and it worked perfect. I got a used bottled water I had just drank, poked a hole in the lid, and used that to squirt it in the ear to wash it out. It worked like a charm! I cleaned it everyday then after put in the Memetamax. I have dealt with ear infections a lot and this was the easiest by far.

No need for oral antibiotics unless your dog gets a secondary bacterial infection from scratching the ear. An ear infection is most often a yeast infection not bacterial so antibiotics are not needed.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank u very much Lisa... was waiting for u to chime in... will Zymox Otic work like the Mometamax?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Also... the ear wash u use... is it just the apple cider vinegar and water? I have apple cider vinegar around for natural flea deterant

And could the infection come from a food change even though i switched them over to grain-free?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> Who cares? Drop it or take it to pm... just keep the bullshit outta here


:goodpost: I already said this was done once, now a member is having to say it. LEAVE THIS POST ALONE UNLESS YOU ARE TALKING TO THE OP.


----------



## KC612 (Sep 12, 2011)

*I'm a little late to the party I see....*

Better late than never! My dog is having this same issue. Shaking her head a lot. I have a few questions for the OP or whoever cares to answer. Is the apple cider vinegar mixed with water just used to wash out the ear? Is mematexin sold over the counter? I'll admit I don't know a whole lot about dogs, but am eager to learn. I'm broke so I try to avoid the vet as much as possible, but will go if I need to. I like my pit happy!


----------

